# Haruni



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, wow! That's gorgeous!

You did fantastic job on that. How long did it take you? I have yet to make my first lace shawl because they seem so difficult.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

romamor said:


> I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~


Your shawl is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful color a d shawl. You made a magnificant wrap!!!
Molly


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

more


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, your shawl is gorgeous! So detailed, lovely!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow that is so lovely, where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Well done..


----------



## mollypeeps (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful work...thanks for sharing.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

So nice!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

That is sooo pretty! Great job!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

More than 40hours


edgemanak said:


> Oh, wow! That's gorgeous!
> 
> You did fantastic job on that. How long did it take you? I have yet to make my first lace shawl because they seem so difficult.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

In our local forum


vershi said:


> Wow that is so lovely, where did you find the pattern?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous shawl and love love the color
I searched for the shawl and I really like the changes you made to the pattern. I love how you did the lace flowers only, so beautiful and sets off the shawl so well. Would you mind letting us know how the changes were done? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

romamor said:


> In our local forum
> 
> 
> vershi said:
> ...


I could not see the pattern did you use the one on Ravelry and change it.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I searched for the shawl and I really like the changes you made to the pattern. I love how you did the lace flowers only, so beautiful and sets off the shawl so well. Would you mind letting us know how the changes were done? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ha, that is what I should have said. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a gorgeous shawl. I love the color and the pattern is beautiful. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful and you've made it unique!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful knitting and love the color.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

That is so beautiful, the color is gorgeous. You do wonderful work, I'm envious.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

That is so beautiful, the color is gorgeous. You do wonderful work, I'm envious.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It's gorgeous.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey, aren't we your local forum? I would love that pattern!! Mostyly because it is of course, gorgeous, but also because it looks like it would be fairly easy to make. Please!! Where can I get the pattern??
Thank you very much for sharing!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous a beautiful piece of work,love the color.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Stunning!!!! Your changes in the pattern make a lovely shawl and so pretty in red. Your knitting is perfect! ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

You knit so well! This is another gorgeous shawl! I like the changes you made.

For those who don't know, the Haruni can be downloaded from Ravelry.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic color and work of art!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Hey, aren't we your local forum? I would love that pattern!! Mostyly because it is of course, gorgeous, but also because it looks like it would be fairly easy to make. Please!! Where can I get the pattern??
> Thank you very much for sharing!!


the charts are in my blog


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful!! You have made a work of art!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

pls find the charts in my blog. the admin does not allow to post pattern here.


vershi said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> > In our local forum
> ...


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice work! Love how you added the Haruni border to a simple crescent shawl. Well done!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful shawl,beautiful work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Your shawl is stunning and the colour is beautiful.   :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice,love the colour.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

What neat and stunning work - its beautiful!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is stunning. I love everything about your version of the Haruni. I must check out your blog to see how you did it.

I've gone to her blog and, of course, is in Japanese. There doesn't appear to be a way to convert to English. Does anyone have an idea how I can do this.?


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

It's really pretty. The details are just perfect and it's beautiful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

A true Beauty!!! Red is just perfect for this shawl.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Very special indeed. Great job. Lovely!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Very beautiful shawl. You did a great job!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I love that! It is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That is just beautiful!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I like your shawl - it came out very nice!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

That is paio liang. I love the color


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the red. It is a beautiful shawl


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

that is beautiful.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I have been looking for a shawl pattern and that is the prettiest I have seen. Wonderful work!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

beautiful lovely pattern


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

romamor said:


> I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~


Beautifully done. Wonderful color. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone been able to get the pattern instructions in English. I loaded my Chinese translator but no luck!


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Count me in the group that would like the english version.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

artsyist said:


> Anyone been able to get the pattern instructions in English. I loaded my Chinese translator but no luck!


No I tried too with no luck, hope she puts it on Ravelry as she has the shawl on there.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

You look amazing in it! Beautiful work!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Romamor, gorgeous!!!! I sent you a private message. Go to top of this page and click on private message. Thanks. ;0)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful and it looks great on you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Me too!


Judyh said:


> Count me in the group that would like the english version.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous...knitted in my favorite color, red!! Your work is always so lovely. 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

Very beautiful, love the color.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

That shawl is absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful.. all your work is stunning.. and a real treat to see... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So beautiful. Red is the perfect color.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

i have that same painting that i see on your wall. nice.

very nice work, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful work and color!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

What nice work, very very pretty!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## indianatemple1 (Sep 22, 2011)

You should be very proud of yourself. That is very beautiful work!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Love the colors!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would so love to have that pattern.....in English! It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Confirm what Katsch says: your design is more pleasing. Great work.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess what everybody is trying to ask is: what is the name of your blog so we can see the pattern for your beautiful Haruni? I tried vv's knitting and did not connect with anything.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

judyr said:


> I guess what everybody is trying to ask is: what is the name of your blog so we can see the pattern for your beautiful Haruni? I tried vv's knitting and did not connect with anything.


The pattern for the Haruni is available free on ravelry.com.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

It's lovely!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, beautifully done.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Romamor-You did a beautiful job. It's gorgeous!! Denise


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So beautiful.


----------



## annthutu (Dec 3, 2012)

great job! it's so lovely..


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

It's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's Chinese! I have many Chinese students so one of them may be able to help. She has another very beautiful shawl on there too, so I hope she does not mind if I share it with you.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> You knit so well! This is another gorgeous shawl! I like the changes you made.
> 
> For those who don't know, the Haruni can be downloaded from Ravelry.


I went to Revalry. The Haruni is a different one. Not the same. Need help in find ing correct pattern.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Ni Hao Romamor
Your shawl is beautiful. I hope you do not mind that I posted another picture of your beautiful work from your blog on the forum. Many people on here would like the pattern. I can help you translate it if you want to send me a pm.


romamor said:


> I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

That is outstanding.Love it!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful. I have this pattern and will have to get some red yarn. It is on my "To Do" list.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I love it. You did a great job. The color is perfect and looks beautiful on you!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous !!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Knit Picks has the English version as a free download.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Haruni_Shawl_Pattern__D50869220.html


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Just so, so beautiful. You have taken that pattern and made it your own. The color is beautiful on you, too.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

edgemanak said:


> Oh, wow! That's gorgeous!
> 
> You did fantastic job on that. How long did it take you? I have yet to make my first lace shawl because they seem so difficult.


the haruni is gorgeous i love the colour



i was the same but ive just finished my 1st shawl it was so easy to knit i cant wait to get started on another 1 i had a few probs blocking ie didnt relize yarn could stretch so far lol here is the pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Just in time for New Year! Lucky color and beautifully done.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love red color and I love your haircut also!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful I love this one- what weight of yarn did you use


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful and I love the red. I really envy all you KP'ers who can knit lace shawls.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

The shawl is very pretty, but you are prettier!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Really lovely. Red is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

&#36825;&#20010;&#24456;&#28418;&#20142;&#12290;


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovely shawl!! Love the way you displayed it.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is so beautiful. I love the color too.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

It is beautiful. I have always admired this shawl. It is one of many on my list to make.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

quite beautiful!


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

If the pattern is available in English, I would really like to have it. Thanks. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Haruni Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

OHHH , MYYY, that is gorgeous, you did a fantastic job, you need to wear it everyday... I sure would!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Take my breath away.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl!!!! You are a very brilliant knitter!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It is stunning.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful shawl - the color is magnificent.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

how do we translate it to english? It's so beautiful. Thanks Yasmina B


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

That shawl is just so beautiful


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> romamor said:
> 
> 
> > I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~
> ...


Ditto! Love the color!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I just checked out romamor's blog site and if go there and click on the picture of the shawl it opens up more pictures with grafs of how she did her pattern. Hope this helps you all out.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is so exquisite! Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this. It is very beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is Just Gorgeous!!! Well done!!!!!!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow...beautiful...well made item.



romamor said:


> I like Haruni for a long time...I knit it out now~


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

What a georgous piece of work! :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I also went to the website and it is in a foreign language.
I tried to translate it into English with some luck.
But not the whole pattern.

It is so pretty and I would really like to try and make this.
Any suggestions on how to get the whole pattern in English?


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I also went to the website and it is in a foreign language.
> I tried to translate it into English with some luck.
> But not the whole pattern.
> 
> ...


The pattern for the Haruni shawl is available for free on Ravelry. It comes in English and has been translated into many other languages.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Dear all ladies. The pattern of Haruni is on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haruni

Maybe I will try to translate the changes. But it is really difficult.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Romamor,

I sent you another private message. Go to top and click on private message. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

75g cashmere


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

nevermind. I like you share.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Romamor,
> 
> I sent you another private message. Go to top and click on private message. Thanks! ;0)


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful shawl. I, too have wanted to attempt it. I love the changes you made in the original pattern. Could you share the instructions? I like it even better than the original!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous and in my favorite color. Beautiful knitting!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is perfect. rlmayknit


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

I try to translate into English about the chart.
No matter what kind of main part of the shawl you knit, the last line of the shawl should be 8N+6+1 stitches. 
6(3+3) is the number of stitches of edge. 
1 is for the last flower, this one stitch should be added on the middle of the main part.(only for this shawl, I do not know the appropriate place to add this stitch)
and 8N=20X, X is the number of the flowers charts ( one flowers charts has 20 stitches )
My shawl is 321 stitches on the last line with 16+1=17 flowers, 16 whole flower charts and only one flower on the end.
The black spot on the chart on line 17 in the chart means knit 3 stitches together.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Romamor :

Thank you for sharing your instructions on your Haruni shawl.
One question I do have is: What pattern did you use for the rest of your Haruni? The main part ? Not the flowers.

regards
Cheryl J.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello Romamor :
> 
> Thank you for sharing your instructions on your Haruni shawl.
> One question I do have is: What pattern did you use for the rest of your Haruni? The main part ? Not the flowers.
> ...


I also have the same question. ;0)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful and I love the red color!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very beautiful! I love your color choice, great job.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

For the main part, pls follow the chart in my blog.

Every 4 lines do one increasing. increase 8 stitches per line. Main part is separated into 8 parts, so each part is increased one stitch.



Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello Romamor :
> 
> Thank you for sharing your instructions on your Haruni shawl.
> One question I do have is: What pattern did you use for the rest of your Haruni? The main part ? Not the flowers.
> ...


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

I love your shawl and the color you have chosen, perfect workmanship.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

So pretty, great job!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I love this pattern and yours is spectacular. The red is so eye-catching and really shows off the lovely lace. Beautiful job!  :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Stunning. Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was able to translate the blog using the google toolbar. 
This shawl is just gorgeous, nicest one I have seen your knitting is exquisite.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> I was able to translate the blog using the google toolbar.
> This shawl is just gorgeous, nicest one I have seen your knitting is exquisite.


Are you willing to share your translation. We would all really appreciate it!
Thanks


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Judyh said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to translate the blog using the google toolbar.
> ...


Ditto!!!! ;0)


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Judyh said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


Ditto again,


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

trasara said:


> I was able to translate the blog using the google toolbar.
> This shawl is just gorgeous, nicest one I have seen your knitting is exquisite.


Could you send me the English translation ? I was not able to translate the whole pattern.

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to translate the blog using the google toolbar.
> ...


You can get the English copy of the Haruni shawl on ravelry.com.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

vershi said:


> Wow that is so lovely, where did you find the pattern?


vershi it is on Ravelry. I love the yarn she used.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Cheryl Jaeger said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


I think what she is asking for is how she changed the pattern to make the one in red that she is wearing.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

johannecw said:


> Cheryl Jaeger said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


It is not the pattern used for the main part of the body of the one shown on the kp list. 
The shawl shown on Ravelry is far more intricate. 
Were you able to get the simpler version somehow?
This is the pattern I'm interested in.

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/romamor/haruni


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

No matter what kind of main part of the shawl you knit, the last line of the shawl should be 20X+6+1 stitches. 
6(3+3) is the number of stitches of edge.

1 is for the last flower, this one stitch should be added on the middle of the main part.(only for this shawl, I do not know the appropriate place to add this stitch)

For my shawl,8N=20X,N is the increasing time of the main part. X is the number of the whole flower charts ( one flower chart has 20 stitches ) 
My shawl is 321 stitches on the last line with 16+1=17 flowers, 16 whole flower charts and only one flower on the end. 
N=40, X=16

The black spot on the chart on line 17 in the chart means knit 3 stitches together.

For the main part, pls follow the chart. 
Every 4 lines do one increasing. increase 8 stitches per line. Main part is separated into 8 parts, so each part is increased one stitch.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Well done.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, what a treasure!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

crjc said:


> vershi said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is so lovely, where did you find the pattern?
> ...


Hi thanks, I did see that version but it was the alterations Romamor did to hers we all want.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Romamor for these instructions, hope you won't mind if we all attempt your version, I say attempt for me as I have never done a shawl before. :?


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

vershi said:


> Thank you Romamor for these instructions, hope you won't mind if we all attempt your version, I say attempt for me as I have never done a shawl before. :?


Never mind


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Your lace knitting is always a joy to behold and this beautiful modified Haruni is no exception. And your blocking is amazing, so crisp. Lovely shawl in every way.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful.love it.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, great work.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

It is truly a beautiful work of art. How is the blanket coming along? I haven't seen anything about it in a while now.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

romamor, that is beautiful and red is my most favorite color!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

You are incredibly talented!!!


----------



## KPbraz (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Your shawl is so beautiful! Thank you for sharing this piece! I have been eyeing this pattern for a while now, and I am going to find the yarn for me, this time, and if I can figure out how to show a picture from my iPad when done, might do so too!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you but I don't understand this it may be complicated for me. The shawl was really beautiful. I attempted to do Dee Hollsworth shawl but gave it up I am not experienced enough. YasminaB


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

gobsmacked!, I'm almost sure the pattern [and expertise], are beyond my best, best efforts


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Your work is superb.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your shawl is fabulous!!! Just stunning!!!


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

So beautiful! Inspiring!


----------

